# Happy Birthday, Stojakovic



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Nothing much is happening on the Kings board...

Happy birthday to Peja Stojakovic, who turns 25 today (Sep. 6).


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Even though I hate you Peja, happy birthday


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy birthday to Mateen Cleaves, who turns 25 today (Sep. 7).


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Now I won't even say happy birthday to this scrub! :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, he lead his team to a national title in college. Even if he does suck in the NBA, that's saying something. They were dumd to trade Jon Barry for him though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, I doubt he visits the board chief...

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Aw, come on, don't stomp on the player birthday threads. Reggie Miller got one, Kobe Bryant got one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I ain't stomping, I am just saying, I wish the fella and other players would stop on by, that would be awesome.

-Petey


----------

